
Show HN: I created a gratitude journal app with group sharing - mkandler
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/happyfeed/id707073943
======
mkandler
Yesterday I launched a really unique feature in my app Happyfeed - now you can
create small groups (called Pods) to share your journaling progress and actual
posts.

I don't think many other journaling apps have tried this pseudo-social
approach, but I think it works really well for gratitude in particular.

It was pretty interesting figuring out a way to build sharing with one or many
Pods while keeping posts private by default. Happy to answer any questions or
take feedback on how it could be better built. (I wrote a blog post but saw in
the rules not to include those.)

